# Coming Out



## megaminxwin (Jan 25, 2016)

Welp. Here goes.

Hi everyone. You may have known me as a boy named Tom for 18, nearly 19 years. Quite a few, thinking about it.

Well, turns out that was a lie.

I'm not a guy. I'm a girl. Tamara. (ta-MAH-ra)

From now on, I'd like you to use she/her pronouns when referring to me. That would make me much happier.

Obviously this will come as a shock to a lot of people, I can't say I blame you. However, I hope that you'll still accept me for who I am, despite this change.

Thanks everyone. <3

- Tamara


----------



## Calode (Jan 25, 2016)

knew it.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 25, 2016)

That's one way of getting more female cubers. 

Best of luck Tamara.


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2016)

Awesome! WCA gender change?


----------



## Johnny (Jan 26, 2016)

The fact that you're a woman doesn't bother me. I don't care about what label people used to describe you in the past, what matters is what you know about yourself.

I think it's awesome that you had the courage to come out publicly (I can definitely relate). I hope that some day coming out won't be a scary process.


----------



## GG (Feb 2, 2016)

That's so brave of you, well done Tamara!<3


----------



## Kev43 (Feb 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> Awesome! WCA gender change?


The regulations say nothing about this (or I missed it); it would be nice to add something similar to what we have for nationality changes, I think (2e2).


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 3, 2016)

Yay! Being true to yourself is exciting! Continued welcome here on the forum


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 5, 2016)

Kev43 said:


> Berd said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! WCA gender change?
> ...


 The Regulations don't mention this, but you can ask a Delegate to change the personal information on your WCA profile, including your name, birthdate, gender, and country.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 5, 2016)

Very cool. I've always thought Tamara is a nice name, good choice!



Sa967St said:


> The Regulations don't mention this, but you can ask a Delegate to change the personal information on your WCA profile, including your name, birthdate, gender, and country.



Birthdate? Does that mean I can change my date of birth to being in 1895, so I can be considered the official oldest cuber? Move over you lil' whippersnappers, One-hundered-and-twenty year man coming through!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2016)

Good luck to you Tamara. It's brave to openly present yourself as you wish to feel and to be seen. I wish you continued happiness and success in your life.


----------

